# φαινόμενος



## didge (Feb 20, 2013)

Καλημέρα.
Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο χρησιμοποιείται -αν χρησιμοποιείται- το επίθετο φαινόμενος στην καθομιλουμένη με την εξής σημασία: αυτός που εμφανίζεται ως, που φαίνεται ως.
Στο ΕΘΕΓ πάντως εμφανίζεται σε προτάσεις με ειδικό περιεχόμενο όπως Ο φαινόμενος όγκος κατανομής είναι περίπου 430 λίτρα , ο φαινόμενος γωνιώδης ημιάξονας της σχετικής τροχιάς του είναι α = 1.
Στη Google υπάρχει ο φαινόμενος άνεμος και ένας μόνο φαινόμενος επικεφαλής.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Σε επίπεδο επιστημονικής ορολογίας αποδίδει το _apparent_ (αλλά δεν έχω ελέγξει τα συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα που δίνεις).

Σε καθημερινή κουβέντα δεν πιστεύω ότι χρησιμοποιούμε το επίθετο. Αλλά τα φαινόμενα απατούν.


----------



## didge (Feb 20, 2013)

Είχα στο μυαλό μου το ostensible για κείμενα γενικού περιεχομένου. Οπότε, ψάχνω ένα επίθετο που να σημαίνει αυτός που εμφανίζεται να έχει μια ιδιότητα χωρίς να την έχει απαραίτητα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Α, κάτσε, δεν κατάλαβα τι ζητάς. Έχεις το επίθετο _φαινόμενος_ στο κείμενό σου, όπου χρησιμοποιείται με αυτή τη σημασία (*seeming*, *apparent*, appearing to be real or true, but not necessarily being so), που φαίνεται αλλά μπορεί και να μην είναι κάτι. Αν μπορέσεις να δώσεις και μια φρασούλα παραπάνω από το κείμενό σου, ίσως να γίνουμε κι εμείς πιο σαφείς.


----------



## didge (Feb 20, 2013)

Με πιάνεις και εγώ σ'αφήνω για να σε βρω δυο ώρες αργότερα. Είχα βρει μια λύση για το κειμενό μου. Με ενδιέφερε να ανακαλύψω αν το φαινόμενος μπορεί να μεταφράσει τη σημασία που μου δίνεις (seeming, apparent, appearing to be real or true, but not necessarily being so).
Για παράδειγμα το ostensible chairman μπορεί να μεταφραστεί ως φαινόμενος πρόεδρος; Εμφανής και φαινομενικός είναι λάθος μεταφράσεις κατά την αποψή μου. Υποτιθέμενος, επίσης. Εμφανιζόμενος ως;


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Το τελευταίο σκέφτηκα κι εγώ, το «εμφανιζόμενος ως».


----------



## didge (Feb 20, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκο! 

Και τώρα που σε πέτυχα αν βάλω αυτό το σηματάκι v κάτω από το e του didge θα κατανοεί ο αναγνώστης πως αυτό το e προφέρεται; Ή μήπως πρέπει να του βάλω καπέλο ένα μισοφέγγαρο;


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Θες να δηλώσεις κάπου ότι το didge διαβάζεται ντίντζε; Και τι είναι «ντίντζε»; Ο DJ στα ιταλικά;

Την αλλαγή στο χρηστώνυμο δεν μπορείς να την κάνεις μόνη σου. Θα πρέπει να την κάνω εγώ. Αλλά να δούμε πρώτα αν υποστηρίζεται από το σύστημα.


----------



## didge (Feb 20, 2013)

Σε είχα συναντήσει πριν από κάποια χρόνια σε μια ημερίδα και μεταξύ καναπεδακίων με ρώτησες πως προφέρεται το χρηστώνυμό μου και αν προφέρεται το τελικό ε καλό θα ήταν να αλλάξω το χρηστώνυμο για να είναι κατανοητό από τον αναγνώστη. 
Στο μεσοδιάστημα εγκαταστάθηκα στην Ιταλία, έψαχνα πανικόβλητη να βρω δουλειά και δεν προχώρησα στη συνιστώμενη αλλαγή. Το didge είναι ψευδωνυμάκι που προέρχεται από την ενασχόλησή μου με το didgeridoo.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Τι κακό κι αυτό. Όλοι με θυμούνται μεταξύ καναπεδακίων...

Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν υπάρχει έξυπνη γλωσσική-τεχνική λύση. Ίσως μόνο το να γίνεις didger. Εναλλακτικά: προσθήκη στην υπογραφή της διευκρινιστικής υποσημείωσης: didge as in didgeridoo.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2013)

Ή να το κάνεις didg-e


----------



## Zazula (Feb 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν υπάρχει έξυπνη γλωσσική-τεχνική λύση. Ίσως μόνο το να γίνεις didger. Εναλλακτικά: προσθήκη στην υπογραφή της διευκρινιστικής υποσημείωσης: didge as in didgeridoo.


Υπάρχει η λύση του Κέκουλε: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ύριων-ονομάτων&p=130204&viewfull=1#post130204 — οπότε didgé. :)


----------



## bernardina (Feb 21, 2013)

Didje, didgeh...:s


----------



## didge (Feb 21, 2013)

Γνωρίζω πως η αλλαγή avatar δεν αποτελεί λύση στο πρόβλημα. Βρήκα όμως μια καλή αφορμή για ν' αλλάξω τη σχιζοφρενή αβατάρα με κάτι πιο γαλήνιο. Αφήστε που έχω αλλάξει και κούρεμα από τότε!


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2013)

didge said:


> Γνωρίζω πως η αλλαγή avatar δεν αποτελεί λύση στο πρόβλημα.


Μην το λες. Καμιά φορά η αβατάρα μπορεί να είναι πολύ χρήσιμη:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2013)

Τελικά, είναι 'didʒə ή didʒ'ə ; :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2013)

Στο #8 και στο #10 λέω ντίντζε και didger. Σημαίνει ότι εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι /ˈdɪdʒə/.


----------



## didge (Feb 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στο #8 και στο #10 λέω ντίντζε και didger. Σημαίνει ότι εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι /ˈdɪdʒə/.



Αυτό το σηματάκι ə μας λύνει τα χέρια τη γλώσσα. Πού να προσθέσω το /ˈdɪdʒə/;


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2013)

How about your (new) signature?


----------



## didge (Feb 21, 2013)

nickel said:


> How about your (new) signature?



Σε κατάλαβα από το χθεσινό σου *προσθήκη στην υπογραφή της διευκρινιστικής υποσημείωσης* πως θες να μου πειράξεις την υπογραφή. Αφού δεν αποφεύγεται η αλλαγή και θα την χωνέψω. 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το χρόνο που δαπανήσατε για αυτό το φλέγον ζήτημα!


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2013)

didge said:


> ...Το didge είναι ψευδωνυμάκι που προέρχεται από την ενασχόλησή μου με το didgeridoo.


Προς τιμή της πρώτης ντιτζεριντώς (η ντιτζεριντώ, της ντιτζεριντώς. Τι θέλατε να γράψω: της ντιτζεριντούς;  ) που έγινε μέλος στη Λεξιλογία, η πρώτη φορά που είδα και άκουσα ντιτζεριντού, στην ταινία του Χέρτσογκ *Εκεί που ονειρεύονται τα πράσινα μυρμήγκια* (_Wo die grünen Ameisen träumen, Where the Green Ants Dream_), το '84 ή '85. Ενθουσιάστηκα μόλις άκουσα τον ήχο του, αλλά τότε δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολο να βρεις ντιτζεριντού, οπότε αντί για ντιτζεριντής έγινα ντιτζέι.






_*Where the Green Ants Dream*_ (German: *Wo die grünen Ameisen träumen*) is a 1984 film by German film director Werner Herzog. It was Herzog's first film in English although also dubbed into German. Based partly on the _Milirrpum v Nabalco Pty Ltd_ case and making use of professional actors as well as Aboriginal activists who were involved in the case, it was a mix of facts and fiction. The ant mythology was claimed as Herzog's own, however some natives did consider the green ant as the totem animal that created the world and humans. Wandjuk Marika noted that the ant dreaming belief existed in a clan that lived near Oenpelli in the Northern Territory. The film is set in the Australian desert and is about a land feud between a mining company (which he called Ayers to avoid any legal threats from Nabalco) and the native Aborigines. The Aborigines claim that an area the mining company wishes to work on is the place where green ants dream, and that disturbing them will destroy humanity. The film was entered in the 1984 Cannes Film Festival.


----------



## didge (Feb 22, 2013)

Μπόλικα ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα, Daeman. Να θυμάσαι πως ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για να ξεκινήσεις να φυσάς μέσα στον ξύλινο, και όχι μόνο, σωλήνα: http://didjiman.com/didjeridu/didge-make.htm


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

didge said:


> Σε κατάλαβα από το χθεσινό σου *προσθήκη στην υπογραφή της διευκρινιστικής υποσημείωσης* πως θες να μου πειράξεις την υπογραφή. Αφού δεν αποφεύγεται η αλλαγή και θα την χωνέψω.



Η άλλη λύση είναι να γράφουμε όλοι το χρηστώνυμό σου στα ελληνικά για να τυπωθεί στη μνήμη. Και μετά να το αποσύρεις από την υπογραφή. Τι λες;

Καλημέρα, ντίτζε! :)


----------



## didge (Feb 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Η άλλη λύση είναι να γράφουμε όλοι το χρηστώνυμό σου στα ελληνικά για να τυπωθεί στη μνήμη. Και μετά να το αποσύρεις από την υπογραφή. Τι λες;
> Καλημέρα, ντίτζε! :)



Καλημέρα, Bernardina. Φαίνεται πως τα δάκρυά μου συγκίνησαν μόνο εσένα. Σ' ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση. Ωραία η ιδέα σου.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 22, 2013)

Οι φίλοι με φωνάζουν Μπέρνυ-η-ι. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2013)

Εγώ πάντως χρησιμοποίησα εξαπανέκαθεν  την αβατάρα μου για να δίνω οδηγίες χρήσης...


----------

